
Show HN: Awesome Stacks - Elof
https://awesomestacks.dev
======
pawannitj
I am continuously getting ERR_CERT_COMMON_NAME_INVALID error

------
infinitone
ctrl+f Flask yields nothing... how is this awesome?

~~~
dzello
You can submit a PR for that and make it awesomer :)

------
Elof
Discover awesome tech stacks for building different applications and features.

